# Lactose in Birth Control Pills



## atoosagurl

Does anyone know the actual amount if lactose in birth control pills? I am lactose intolerant so this is why I ask. I have been on them for about a year, and strangely enough I have also noticed that is when my IBS-D has gotten slightly worse. I really don't want to go off of them, as my sex life depends on it.Is there any brands of birth control that _don't_ have lactose??


----------



## flux

How many pills to plan to consume at once? A *100*?


----------



## atoosagurl

flux- I'm sorry if I missed something. Please don't think I am coming off as stupid or trying to make you look as though you are, but what do you mean by your question?I take one pill a day around 9pm and I have so for about a year.I am just curious as to _how much_ lactose is actually in each pill, and if the amount of lactose is enough to set off IBS-D or lactose intolerant symptoms.


----------



## Elariel

i think flux was making a point that there's probably not enough lactose in 1 BCP to affect you.. it may have not been the lactose in the pills that have made your IBS worse, since a few women on the board have mentioned theirs getting worse as well.. however, since it has made it worse, have you spoken to your doctor about trying a different type? there are soooo many different types out there to choose from, i'm sure one will work for you!







dont forget there are tricyclics (sp??)-the pills are all different doses etc, which my body doesnt agree with heh, the mono's, which are all the same -what i take, then there are mini pills, the shot, the patch, the ring, implants.. tons of choices out there!


----------



## flux

> quote: there's probably not enough lactose in 1 BCP to affect you


You'd probably need about *100* pills to have an effect. However, the drug the pills contain could easily affect IBS.


----------



## Guest

I agree with Flux on the drug's potential activity.


----------



## greg2101

*FLUX: We are STILL waiting for you to tell us your area of expertise,who you work for and what are these secret sources of medical info that only you have access to?? * Since you take such an extreme stance against alternative medicine and are undoubtedly attempting to influence people here with your knowledge of medicine. Readers of this forum should be told if you have a vested or financial interest, beyond a personal health issue like the rest of us AND WHAT YOUR BACKGROUND IS FOR GIVING THIS ADVICE. YOUR CONTINUAL SILENCE AND FEAR TO ANSWER THE SIMPLE QUESTIONS IMPLIES THAT YOU DO. SO UNTIL YOU SAY OTHERWISE WE WILL ASSUME BY YOUR SILENCE THAT: *FLUX HAS VESTED AND FINANCIAL INTERESTS IN COMPANIES CONTRARY TO ALTERNATIVE MEDICINE AND HIS SOURCES OF INFO "NOT READILY AVAILABLE TO OTHERS" PURE FICTION*


----------



## Gimmeyotummy

I am lactose intolerant as well. I used to take Allegra for allergies and had D every day. My sister is a pharmacist, and let me tell you, that is a good thing. Pharmacists are the ones you ask about how much lactose is in a med--not the doctor! They don't know. I have since been prescribed several meds that contain lactose, and if you are really sensitive to lactose, then you need to know. Ask a pharmacist. Also, FLUX is sorely mistaken--she obviously isn't a Lactard. If you have a raised level of lactose all the time, then you can get the poops. I had the same problem with the Allegra--now I ask all the time. Ask about the BCP's, and you should be able to find out from a Pharmacist.


----------



## atoosagurl

Thank you! I will go and ask a pharmacist ASAP!


----------



## flux

> quote:contain lactose, and if you are really sensitive to lactose, then you need to know.


No, you *cannot* be "really sensitive".


----------

